
When to Eat: Fast and Break-Fast - micaeloliveira
https://medium.com/personal-growth/when-to-eat-fast-and-break-fast-7c802645f792
======
DrScump
You just submitted this 11 hours earlier; give it a chance.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15588819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15588819)

